# Wicket: extends Panel aktualisieren



## Mehrlin (7. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
hat jemand eine idee wie man eine vererbte Unterklasse "Panel" komplett aktualisiert?

Also bei normalen "Pages" funktioniert dass ja so:

```
public class KontenUmsetzung_Automatikkonten_Page extends WebPage {

setResponsePage(new KontenUmsetzung_Automatikkonten_Page());
}
```

aber wie funktioniert dass bei einem Panel?

```
public class KontenUmsetzung_ExportPanel extends Panel {
????????????????
}
```

Wäre echt dankbar wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte!


----------



## EasyEagle (7. Mai 2012)

Hi Mehrlin,

bin mir leider nicht ganz im klaren darüber was die Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
setResponsePage(...)
```
 macht, aber ich vermute du suchst sowas?:

http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/47543-panel-aktualisieren.html
java - JPanel aktualisieren - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2012)

gewagter Versuch, 
Wicket im Titel, WebPage, setResponsePage(), Foren-Bereich 'Web Tier' sind doch ziemlich viele Hinweise dass es um ein eher spezielles Framework als ganz normales Swing geht,
und Panel ist ein allgemeiner Begriff den es überall geben kann

Panel (Wicket Parent 1.4.18 API)

(ich kann zum Thema aber nichts sagen)


----------



## EasyEagle (7. Mai 2012)

Ups, da war ich wohl etwas vorschnell 
Sorry


----------



## Mehrlin (8. Mai 2012)

hat niemand eine Idee? auch nur ansatzweise eine, die mir auf die Sprünge helfen könnte..
:rtfm:


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mai 2012)

allein die Anzahl, die es kennen, wird doch wohl begrenzt sein,
was spricht gegen Fach-Foren a la
Apache Wicket
?


----------



## caleb (9. Mai 2012)

Also, ich bin etwas verwirrt. Was willst Du genau tun?

Mit setResponsePage() aktualisierst Du keine Panels, du instanzierst eine neue Webpage oder aber gibst eine schon existierende Instanz als Zielseite an. 

Ein Panel kannst du folgendermassen aktualisieren:

a) Du Veränderst die Hierarchie einer bestehenden Seite und verwendest einen SubmitLink oder ein Button. Wicket lädt bei jedem RequestCycle die bestehende Seite neu sofern keine neue Zielseite angegeben wurde.
b) Du benutzt eine AjaxBehavior oder einen bestehenden Komponenten mit Ajax Funktionalität und übergibst das neu zu zeichnende Panel dem AjaxTarget. Vergiss nicht setOutputMarkupId(true) zu setzen. 

Weitere Beispiele auf: Wicket Examples


----------

